# I Must Apologize!!!



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I feel really bad.









I had promised someone on this site that I would send them a free silver camper radio that I had which is new.

Well I thought that I had sent it out many months ago, however I just found it sitting in the original shipping box in my garage









Somehow back then when I was going through therapy on my knees and really pre-occupied, I forgot.

And now I can't find any of the correspondence that I had with this person.

So if you are out there still and would like the radio please let me know, I WILL send it this time and not charge you for the shipping, just let me know.

Again, sorry for this fubar.

kevin


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Kevin,

That was the Bose you were supposed to send to me, right? And didn't it come with an external speaker mount and wiring?

Oh, I almost forgot, too....you were going to install it.

Thanks for remembering. I forgive you.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

No Mark, I think that was that other guy... from the place... with the thing.

Actually, I think it was me Kevin was going to send the Mark Levinson system to. As I recall, there was a 7.1 upgrade he was going to throw in with it.
Do you still have that part, Kevin?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The humor keeps it up front so hopefully the correct person will see it


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> The humor keeps it up front so hopefully the correct person will see it


Who's being humorous?







I want my radio!!!

Mark


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Didn't you say you were going to ship me your Hensley Hitch too? That was me, so send it right away, will ya?


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Actually, I think it was me Kevin was going to send the Mark Levinson system to.

Is there an audio file in the group?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

These guys are just trying to get something for nothing...

Just e-mail me your address and I will jump in my truck and come over and pickup the radio and hitch.

Thanks again, it is very nice of you to do this for me....

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

not sure about the radio...but where is the 60' Plasma TV you were going to send me?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Still waiting, Kevin







...


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Kevin,

I say hang on to it until the Niagara Rally. The family that wins the Potato Sack race gets it!









Wayne


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Is that the white radio that came with the unit? Does it actually work?

You did not promise it to me, but if no one else claims it, I could be interested. The very first mod to our camper was to take out the white radio, CD player 'cause it didn't do anything.


----------



## J1R (Feb 7, 2006)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=3970

I think this is the one you are looking for? Mine fried at some point and I never even got to listen to it.

If this is the correct link, you still have it and the person who wanted at first does not need it, I do. Between the direct tv music and the ipod boombox the wife does not really see the point of spending alot on a radio at this point.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Do not forget about your neighbour who is just north of you.







Ok I will take the radio and the HDTV LCD only if you install it. I will throw in the cold beverage for your hard work.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

... Still waiting (yawn) ....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX

I think there is a line forming









Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

hmmmm....maybe you should call our local dealer and sell it to them.When were looking at tt, all the radios had been stolen from the outbacks! hmmmm....they were all stolen.........you just HAPPEN to have an extra, 
I'll be right back.........hello?911? I'd like to report a.......................


----------

